# Sawing Walnut Slabs



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

I didn't see a thread on this topic, if there is one i apologize. 

I have been milling on the side for a few years now, but am still a rookie when it comes to large AND/OR unique logs. 
I have milled part of a large walnut, one that i had to cut in half with a chainsaw to fit on the mill, however before milling the other half, i'd like some reassurance that i'm doing it correctly. I can provide photos later of the slabs and the left over piece i have yet to mill. 

I'd like to hear from some of you who have milled slabs. 
What is the preferred thickness in milliing slabs? 
What markets are interested in slabs, etc. Any advise would be greatful.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

For sure pictures will help 

Here is a thread of mine that may or may not help. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/working-logs-too-big-mill-9592/

Live edge is always a plus and as wide you can go, I can make a 27" cut. Thickness depends. 8/4-even 10/4 for heavy rustic stuff seems to be the norm. I mill most of mine 4/4-6/4 for the market I have, regular furniture. But am finding more of a market for 8/4 recently...the "how thick" is tough for me to answer. 








.


----------



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! Great tips! 
My mill can handle one 31" if i take the time to manipulate everything and get it just right... 
Here are a couple of photos of a few slabs that have been milled and what's left of the trunk that hasn't been in the mill yet... Granted, its not the prettiest piece out there, however i try not to let anything go to waste!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks like you are doing a pretty good job at it all-ready. It is a-lot of work to get a big log like that worked up. You might consider calling those pieces "flitches" instead of slabs when you get ready to try and market them. I have to split and saw big logs like that on a regular basis but we are sawing for grade lumber instead of flitched boards. I would imagine your customer for those would be someone building benches or tables so I would go for some 6/4 or thicker cuts.


----------



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! 
I'm new to this site and i appreciate your insight! 
I'm going to do some research online for flitched boards.... The majority of these boards are 8/4, but i wasn't real sure of the market for these bigger boards. 
I tell ya, i def. need to invest in an electic hoist for this bigger logs, repositioning them on the sled with a manual gantry hoist takes some time!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks good to me. Keep us updated we love pictures.







.


----------



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

It's gonna be a few weeks before I finish the milling, i'm waiting for my blades to get back from being sharpened, and dulled my last band the other night. Speaking of which, what brand of band saw blades is everyone having the best luck with? 
I have gotten several from Suffolk Machinery Corp. but would like to know what everyone's running! 

Thanks Again!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've tried most and prefer MunkforSsager. 





.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I've tried most and prefer MunkforSsager.


Ditto.







.


----------

